# Just A Test To Beat Jodyand!!!



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Post


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

POST2


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh Jodyand... Am I getting Closer????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

If there were more people to talk to, I wouldn't haver to write silly nonsense to beat you as #2 poster.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I wouldn't still be #3 if KentT and others were willing to ARGUE more!!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

If I could get Bob_in_ma to meet me for a political debate, I'd be number 1!!!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

This post makes us EQUAL....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Anmd this one puts me in SECOND place, right behind ADMIN....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

If I'm ever posting more than ADMIN, we're ALL in trouble!!!!!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

110


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm going to be ROFLMAO if Andy resets your counter


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

ME TOO!!!!

Be did say for Moderators to do what we could to up the level of postings though??

(112!!!!)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not fair*

You have been a busy bee im about to leave to go home and i will pick up again.LOL 
Jody


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*badspeler*

I think I need a good spelchecur....

Actually, I can Spell... 
I just have uncooperative fingers!!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

defective keyboard


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

POSSIBLY a defective Brain!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*tisenberg -- reading my mind?*

yep, I can hear the ticking of the clock......reset counters for TG is coming up next --- channel 3 --- live at 7 --- j/k

haha



Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*test*

lets see if this works


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*try againg*

how about now


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*how aout this*

test


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok test this 115


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*116*

testing


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I'm back in front*

Tractorguy I'm ahead again ill kick back and relax.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh didn't Andy tell you the test fourm does not count toward your post total?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Its just in fun*

Ingersoll444
At the end of Oct the winner gets a paid trip to Hammond,La. to paint Andy's barn.LOL. Isn't that right Andy. 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Its just in fun*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ingersoll444
> At the end of Oct the winner gets a paid trip to Hammond,La. to paint Andy's barn.LOL. Isn't that right Andy.
> Jody *


Hey, maybe the looser can paint my shed. I have been trying to for the last two years, and have not made much headway.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

First they get to powerwash the old wood. Then they get to stain it.

Powerwashing is to easy, they should probably sand ALL of the old wood and then stain everything.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

tisenberg
I have to get my pressure washer running right first.LOL 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I used to have a Hemi, but the doctor prescribed something for it.

JUST KIDDING


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy, I am busting on you guys, and I just find out I am #5. Not bad. I guess I am posting more then I thought.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*come on*

bring it on Ingersoll444 three fighting for second would be more fun.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: come on*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *bring it on Ingersoll444 three fighting for second would be more fun.
> Jody *



LOL Well we will see


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Come on*

Ingersoll444
67 post need to post faster then.That tractorguy wont let me get anything done at work.LOL But the weekend is coming.
Jody


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

How about a truce???

My Fingers are Tired!!!!

(I'm at 145!!)


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I broke the counter!!!!

I'm really at 146 (with this one), but the counter is stuck on 141, and hasn't chanded after the last few posts. 

Did I Tick off Andy, or something????

I suspect Jodyand baked him a bribery Cheescake....

Thats dirty....

Shame, Shame, Shame....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*dirty pool.........*

See... I didn't move that time Either!!!!!

Do you have a guilty Conscience, Jodyand??????????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I think SPIKE did it.......


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Passed


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Ingersoll444


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Broken Counter*

Actually, The counter says he's still two ahead of you.....

I think I broke it.................................


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I noticed too


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I already notified Andy (by E-Mail), so I'm sure your compensation check will be in the mail any day...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy must have stop it on here because of the way you cheated yesterday.(wink)  
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Ingersoll444  *



LOL But for how long?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I noticed too    *



two ahead


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

181


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

182


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

183 Jodyand.... Nip, Nip....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*207*

207 Tractorguy bring it on.:hooray: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

184


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

What's next???? Oh yah... 185!!!!!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh Jodyand ... What makes you "SUPER" anyway????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

How's you do it???


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of bribes did you offer Andy????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I wondered why mu account was inaccesable for so long....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

You probably did it just so I couldn't protest you "deal" with Andy.....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

191


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Because i won*

You drop out for a few days so i won by default.:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you as bored as I am???


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

You know... This site might not be worth all the trouble.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Wouldn't you rather compete with me over a Pretty girl????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

What's the count now?????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Only 14 away.... Nip, Nip....


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

My fingers are smoking, I need a break!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*ANDY HES DOING IT AGAIN*

Your cheating again.:madatyou: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

How come you can cheat, and I can't ????

Are you Special?????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What do you mean*

me cheat:lying: not me i play by the book.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

test 1


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

test 2


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Oh, so this is how you guys do it!!*

I was wondering how you two racked up the post count!!!ig: ig: ig:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Andy*

Do you see what your kids are doing?????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How come some of the smileys don't work???
ig:
mg:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How'm I doing? Is this how it's done???:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *How come you can cheat, and I can't ????
> 
> Are you Special????? *



Not special, SUPER.. see it says so right over there 

<------------


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Come on... stop cheating. :naah:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sooooooooo.. Look who made "moderator extraordinaire"  


  

Now is that better then Super????


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*My Thesarus Says So.....*

Extrordinary is *ALWAYS* better than merely being Super......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I don't know*

About that what about Super Man he was extraordinaire and Super:lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I don't know*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *"What about Super Man? Hhe was extraordinaire and Super...."*



I always knew he was Super, but wasn't sure how extraordinary.... as I've never seen him without the leotard!!!

(GOTCHA!!!)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What about*

Clarke Kent he wore a suit and he was Super Man.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Top of page 5:smiles:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats not what I meant........



Is Superman really Super.....,.
Only his underwear knows for sure!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I can not*

Answer that one unless you are talking about me.:lmao: :lmao: :smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

OH BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Do you*

ever sleep TG extraordinaire How can i pass you back up if you don't sleep.:lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Outgunned*

You're 25 behind, *Super*Jody 

Give up, You're *WAY*out of your league!!!!!



(wink)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*not but one now*

Tractorguy
You've been sleeping this weekend:lmao: I haven't been posting as much as i can to catch up.:lmao: :lmao: :winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It's about time for one of you to start cheating again... :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What do you mean*

Every post has been legit go and check me out.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes... legit... just a few "TEST" threads


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just answering Tractorguy post.:lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> Just answering Tractorguy post. :lmao:


Each one, three times.:smiles:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Kinda like this*

if you know what I mean..:winky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I'm sure by now*

you get the picture! Jodyand & TG are post ig: 'S:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*You can really run the numbers up*

when you do it like this!!!:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Post pigs*

Hey it took all weekend but i got the lead back:lmao: but I'm sure it will be short lived.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: You can really run the numbers up*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *when you do it like this!!!:smiles: *


You said it:winky: :smiles: :hooray:
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

If it's that important to *SUPER*jody to be ahead, that's OK with me. I don't need the abuse from all you guys. I already get enough from the cat!!

Heh Jody... Should I stop posting????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Heck No*

No :naah: :naah: :smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I need the three of you to stop posting.... I can't keep up with that 30 second rule


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

DAMN... top of the page again. Well, in this case, maybe it's not that bad.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Frivolous Post!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes, yours was :lmao:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

From this point out, we can refer to those as "FP". So when you post something and I respond with just "FP", you'll know what I'm talking about :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

It was the only one, 
and it put me ahead of Jody,, 
so tell me..... 


Was it REALLY all that frivolous???


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, if it put you ahead of jody, then it's not FP.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Well it looks like tisenberg*

has been pretty busy out here today. He must be trying to catch up to Jodyand & TG..:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Well it looks like tisenberg*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *has been pretty busy out here today. He must be trying to catch up to Jodyand & TG..:smiles: *



I think hes trying to pass you:lmao: :lmao: :winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was trying to sneak up on Argee... but I guess the cats out of the bag now


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Only 6 more*

Hes not on and you only need 6 more to pass him get moving.:smiles: :winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*The cat is on the prowl now*

so I better kick it in high gear!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So that explains the attention you have been given the forum tonight


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*You got that right!*

You've kicked it in to hyperdrive!!:smiles: :smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys already blew by me, But that's OK, I am holding my own.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was keeping that quiet too.... guess you noticed. 

This FP was brought to you by the letter P as in "Posts" and by the number 6, as in 6 more Posts until I PASS Argee :lmao: 

I think I'm done tonight... well, maybe for a few hours, not sure.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm pulling over and parking. My keyboard just started smoking!!!!:smiles:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

tisenberg, is that you in my rearview mirror?:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*your just 2 away*

Just 2 more please:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Dueling Posts*

Wasn't this already done by jodyand and tractorguy???


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I beat him to 200*

see you later!!!

Oh my aching fingers!!!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

WHO, ME????????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He passed you*

Argee
tisenberg done went and passed you:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

and going, and going, and going. Hey, I didn't even FP


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*untill now*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *and going, and going, and going. Hey, I didn't even FP  *



:lmao: :hand: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand_
> *Argee tisenberg done went and passed you *


Yeah but the energizer bunny is back on the prowl.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What happen to Argee*

He hasn't posted all day he must have wore out his key board yesterday:smiles: Argee you still kicking.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Had to drive 135 miles south to an all day meeting today and back tonight. It hasn't given me much keyboard time. I see tisenberg has gone into warp speed, but I'll try to catch up. :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Im#1*

:hooray: :hooray: :hooray: Im #1 in post right now i have passed Andy:lmao: :clap: :clap: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Good Job Jodyand*

your a dynamic force on this board....:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*it didnt last long*

 
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*OK*

Where has TG been today:argh: i need somebody to post against :tellyou: i have missed his wit today.:duel: Maybe need to take him out:cheers: :drinkin: So we can get back at itunch: So TG stop hiding:hide: and come out and play:riding: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy, You guys are KILLING me! I go away for the weekend, and you all leave me in your dust. Still holding at #6, but I am a full 100 posts away from the next highest,Argee. Hew Argee, planing any vacations anytime soon?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*In memory*

In memory of Tractorguy i thought that my1000 post should be an FP so i will put it in this post.
Jodyarty: :elephant: resent: :dancingfo :jumpropeb artyline :xmas:1000


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: In memory*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *In memory of Tractorguy i thought that my1000 post should be an FP so i will put it in this post.
> Jody1000 *


Boy, is that fitting or what?:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

A thousand posts! Wow!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That was a classic thread. I just re-read them all, you guys were at it for hours and days. It was funnier than the day me and SJ were going at it. 

And we all know how that one ended up, eh SJ???

Just poking some fun!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: In memory*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *In memory of Tractorguy i thought that my1000 post should be an FP so i will put it in this post.
> Jodyarty: :elephant: resent: :dancingfo :jumpropeb artyline :xmas:1000 *


Congratulations my friend!!!!!!!!!!!

FIRST MEMBER TO ACHIEVE 1000 POSTS!!!!!!!!

1000!!! 

:elephant:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: In memory*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Congratulations my friend!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FIRST MEMBER TO ACHIEVE 1000 POSTS!!!!!!!!
> ...



Hey thats right so i didn't get the 10,000 post but i was the first one besides you Andy to reach a 1000 postsartydanc 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*CONGRADULATIONS JODY

YOU DA MAN *

:dancingfo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gentlemen........I am truly humbled.......to the ends of the very fiber of my being. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: This thread is the epitomy of FPing and you fine gentlement are THE consumate FP'er's. arty: :thumbsup: This thread truly does belong in the FP'ing Hall of Fame! :clap: I have bookmarked this page and thread so I can post my 1000th thread right here is the FP Hall of Fame with the Pro FP'ers. :lmao: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It is*

on its 8th page :clap: :clap: and still going:hooray: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Simply Amazing!  Maybe it will have 1000 pages of this thread!

Andy
:clap: :clap:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

:ditto: 

Mark


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It was a little funny and a little out of control at one point... but mostly funny.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The chum is in the water! :jumprope: :jumpropeb :smiles:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here it is gentlemen! I proudly make my 1,000th post amongst the "Brotherhood of Frivolous Posters"!!! bd: artydanc :idea: :cowboy: :smiles: I am still not worthy of the frivolous posting prowess of frivolous posting pioneers in this thead. :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: : Here is to many more!!!:moon: :moon: :moon: :thumbsup:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats on the 1K club


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here it is gentlemen! I proudly make my 1,000th post amongst the "Brotherhood of Frivolous Posters"!!! bd: artydanc :idea: :cowboy: :smiles: I am still not worthy of the frivolous posting prowess of frivolous posting pioneers in this thead. :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: : Here is to many more!!!:moon: :moon: :moon: :thumbsup: *


Welcome. 

Not to shabby, in the short time we have all been here, there are five people with over 1000 post, and a bunch more ALMOST there. A few of them will be hitting 2k fast. Wounder who THAT will be? Probably not me, I see my time in the top four is short, but I bet Andy, Argee, and Jodyand will have a CLOSE race there, and who knows, Cheaf may be the comebehind top three killer and take the prize.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Welcome.
> 
> Not to shabby, in the short time we have all been here, there are five people with over 1000 post, and a bunch more ALMOST there. A few of them will be hitting 2k fast. Wounder who THAT will be? Probably not me, I see my time in the top four is short, but I bet Andy, Argee, and Jodyand will have a CLOSE race there, and who knows, Cheaf may be the comebehind top three killer and take the prize.  *


Here is how the rank will be for the 2000 post Chief, Andy, Jody, and Argee:lmao: Thats my story and I'm sticking to it:smiles:  
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:truth: This thread is living proof that Jodyand is the undisputed *King of the FP's*:worthy: :worthy: and ther rest of us are mere mortals:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

MERELY 9TH PAGE FP MORTALS?

Man Tractorguy is on the first pages talking about post 185 
hahaha 

Andy


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Hey*

You know I want a piece of this noise.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*And Another*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_20_02.gif' border=0></a>
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_20_02.gif' border=0></a>
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_20_02.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Yes*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_1_126.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The thread that would not die...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This thread well go down in the Hall of Fame for forums for the longest no information thread in the world.
Jodyarmytank


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Just like the energizer bunny!:smoking: spam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

TSK! TSK!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Furious?*

This should mean roflmao:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I concur LOLL 2funny 
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Furious?*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *This should mean roflmao:furious: *



This is what i concur with.
2funny 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

:worthy: 
I bow to the posting gods.

:furious: 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gents, the FPing is fun but we need some TRPing to make TF roll.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

JD just annouced a new attachment that will... never mind, no one be interested in this thread. 

Now, let's see, what smiley do I use for this FP? :jumprope:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tis! You didn't even ask what a TRP is? :furious: :tractorsm


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Tis! You didn't even ask what a TRP is? :furious: :tractorsm *


I figured it out, Chief. But I ain't a tell'in. :quiet:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*pulling a Three Bottom*

lotflmao;
:furious: :furious: :furious: :tractorsm


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thoughfull Responsible Post
*** or ***
Tisenberg Relevant Post


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: pulling a Three Bottom*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *lotflmao;
> :furious: :furious: :furious: :tractorsm *


Hey slip what kind of plow is that you are pulling behind your tractor.LOLL 

I thought this was a three bottom plow.:moon::moon::moon::tractorsm 
:furious: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractor  
Related  
Post


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Gents, the FPing is fun but we need some TRPing to make TF roll. *


Chief - Lighten up....This thread is what makes this site fun...proof of that is the length of this thread. There's plenty of TRT's going on.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

TSK! TSK!

:furious:  

Mark


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

19,917 I'm not staying up and FP'ing the %@$ out of the server. Guess I'll see what's up in the morning.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I still need to connect my work computer up to the internet after moving. I knew I should have done it Saturday. :argh: :argh: 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee, I am plenty lite. I'm all for having fun. Up until that last few days there were almost NO tractor related threads going on. Not to mention that 2 threads have had to be closed in the last week.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Threads "closed"... which ones?


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*I think*

One was on gay marriages and the other, I believe was Bush's resume.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*maybe I am wrong*

But it seems I started about 5 treads all related to working and tractors this past week.:whine:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*and closingthem*

was a good thing


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So why were they closed?:wontshare


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Stewart, go and read them, especially the last few posts and I think it will be pretty evident as to why it they were closed.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

And tonight I humbley post my 2000th Tractor Forum post on the TF hall of fame record length (at least time wise) on going FP thread. army turtle   :cowboy: :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its about time it took you all of what three months Congrats Chief.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lollol i sure wish I was 2000 poster. is there gonna be a prize for first one to post 5,000? 10,000 15,000 20,000 hehehe
Ryan:devil:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what ever happened to tractorguy? 
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *what ever happened to tractorguy?
> Ryan *


He got a bad case of diarrhea of the mouth and received the dubious honor with being the first and only person banned from this forum.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *what ever happened to tractorguy?
> Ryan *


i think he moved in with spike and is vicariously frivolous posting through him... 

:furious:

congrats chief... 2000


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i think he moved in with spike and is vicariously frivolous posting through him... *


Ouch:dazed:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Spike & Tractor guy?????????? Nahhhhh!   turtle army


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

And I choose this thread for the special 3K occasion.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That averages out to about 500 posts per month or there abouts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Been slacking off lately and gotta get that post count back up above 20 where it belongs. :smiles: :cowboy: :tractorsm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *And I choose this thread for the special 3K occasion.   *


And you suggest Jody and I as the King of FP's....We are officially passing the torch to you...for you have become the new master:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats Chief.... Very interesting how you found this anicent and first ever FP dedicated thread on TF.com to use as your 3000 post base. Thanks for all you do here! 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Awe schucks Argee! I don't hold a candle to you guys!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*I'm so ashamed!*

I just broke 500 and been a member since September. My counter must be defective. 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats to Chief and Mark I'm no longer the master of FPs i must pass the torch


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You See!!! Even Jody's willing to passs the torch:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I'm so ashamed!*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I just broke 500 and been a member since September. My counter must be defective.
> 
> Mark *


You need to start babbling like the rest of us:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: I'm so ashamed!*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You need to start babbling like the rest of us:lmao: *


Well said Argee! :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Congrats Chief.... Very interesting how you found this anicent and first ever FP dedicated thread on TF.com to use as your 3000 post base. Thanks for all you do here!
> 
> Andy *


Thanks Andy. It is fun and I could think of better folks to FP with!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Congrats to Chief and Mark I'm no longer the master of FPs i must pass the torch *


Is the FP Master crown determined by post numbers or post count?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Is the FP Master crown determined by post numbers or post count? *


Jody has the crown at the moment...he got it when Tractorguy left....and it is hard to wrench it from him, but you have been successful at that very thing!!:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Just a test to beat Chief*

Maybe we need to change the name of this thread to ( Just a test to beat Chief) What do yall think:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have an excellent idea!!!!!!! Andy, is this a doable idea?????? How about an FP post counter in addition to the regular post counter??????   :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Might be interesting. Ya think:question: :question: :question: :spinsmile


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Just a test to beat Chief*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Maybe we need to change the name of this thread to ( Just a test to beat Chief) What do yall think:lmao: *


You got my vote:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I have an excellent idea!!!!!!! Andy, is this a doable idea?????? How about an FP post counter in addition to the regular post counter??????   :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Might be interesting. Ya think:question: :question: :question: :spinsmile *


Your numbers would be in the stratosphere:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I have an excellent idea!!!!!!! Andy, is this a doable idea?????? How about an FP post counter in addition to the regular post counter??????  :*




andy in your spare time could you and tis devise some sort of a post reader to determine 'FP' content and set up subcounters... 

oh and please go through all the past posts to get actual numbers.. :furious: :furious: 

What do you think? Can you guys set this up for monday? or tuesday?


great idea.. glad i would not have to do it...



ps. hats off to you if you can do it... be impressive


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Your numbers would be in the stratosphere:lmao: *



mine would not be too shabby either!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tis! Where are you at? I bet between Tis, Andy, and I we can knock that out in no time at all!!!! Maybe 10 -12 weeks???? :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: NANA :thumbsup: :dancingfo


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You mean like a FP meter that would indicate the FP'ishness of any given post?   

Hmmmmm, do I have time for this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great Andy! You knew you would be up for it! Now where is that Tuba??? :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

He's hiding out from jody 
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would think Tuba would jump at the opportunity to devise an FP meter. :furious: :lmao: army


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure he'll be available after the lattice is complete.:lmao: 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

What is an "FP" ?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Frivolous Post (adjective) : not important or serious  

Mark


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Frivolous Post (adjective) : not important or serious
> 
> Mark *



Not important!! Come now!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Not important or serious is in the eyes of the beholder:lmao:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Not important or serious is in the eyes of the beholder:lmao: *



Well FP those darn beholders!!!!!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Whooppee. Top of page 12.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Not important or serious is in the eyes of the beholder:lmao: *


So never judge an FP by its cover? :furious: :lmao:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *So never judge an FP by its cover? :furious: :lmao: *


true


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *So never judge an FP by its cover? :furious: :lmao: *


Or its sender:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Or its sender:lmao: *


Especially its replier. army  :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao:  NANA :hide:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Especially its replier. army  :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao:  NANA :hide: *


 :thumbsup: HERE! HERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great minds think alike! Glad you agree!  :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:tractorsm :blacksuit Hats off to you. Your thread will never die:lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

POST #300 for the day! 



NANA NANA NANA


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We still might make 40,000 before midnight somewhere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

300 posts in 2 hours might be a bit on the ambitious side.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess that'll be around 240 now.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you guys just muddied my dictionary's definition of frivolous. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Notice I said somewhere That gives me another 3 hours until midnight in California......hopefully the CA contingent will take the banner and run:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Or should I say made it politically correct. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I think you guys just muddied my dictionary's definition of frivolous. :lmao:
> 
> Mark *


C'mon Mark....jump in here and do some serious FP'ing......is that an oxymoron....SERIOUS FP"ING.....HA HA HA :furious:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, I thought that is what I was doing. I must still need more practice.
:furious: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps I take my FPs too serious?

Mark:truth:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, I think that is the problem. :truth: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Must remember to babble. :call: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

And babble some more. :secret: :tabletalk 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

How was that FP masters?:wontshare 

Mark:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You did very well Markson.....remember, wax on.....wax off:lmao:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, very good job.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well done Grass Hopper! :furious: :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I'm FP'd out now. Endurance must come with practice.:lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I think I'm FP'd out now. Endurance must come with practice.:lmao:
> 
> Mark *


Don't give up Mark.......you can do it!!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

At least my truck is shinny now.  

Mark


----------

